# Riders hitting on you.



## SuperUberwoman

Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Mole

I always get the ( Your such a nice guy ) And from there on I just say no I'm not ask my wife.


----------



## SuperUberwoman

Ooh, great response.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Naw

Say I would love to but I can't afford any drinks with the pennies I'm getting and I need to keep driving for pennies so I won't get evicted.

If they offer to cover your tab, depending on how expensive the bar is I just might take them up on it because I'll probably drink more then I make, why the heck not.

But most likely if they don't tip ya, they wouldn't cover for your whole tab. Maybe a drink. And a cheap one that hits hard in hopes of landing more.


----------



## dirtylee

I don't hit on uber drivers but would definitely hit on sellkatsell.


----------



## tohunt4me

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


By women , men and the undecided.
I dont recline though, they take that as a yes.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I've been hit on / asked to have a drink a few times. I've always declined.

Short of that, I often get "you're so cute" or "you're the cutest Uber driver ever" from gorgeous sorority girls and other women dressed like a million bucks, probably because I open the door for them and offer goodies. They usually only say that stuff in groups though.

I have not hit on pax, but if I was single or didn't take marriage seriously it would be tempting. The closest I come to that is complimenting their personality/humor, and one time I told a freshman she looked like a million bucks, but she had made a comment about why she was dressed that way.

One time a nice young lady I had a pretty good conversation with suggested I visit her uncle's bar (where I dropped her off) "sometime". I could have said "would it be awkward if I came in now?". I don't think she would have wanted more than conversation though because I talked about my family and she wasn't being flirtatious.


----------



## Bean

I get hit on by girls and guys. It's irritating how persistent the guys can be. I don't know how you ladies put up with that so often. The girls don't sweat it when I politely decline.

There was one though that I have to say I regret passing on. I had just started my shift and my mind was in work mode. She was a beauty and we really clicked during the trip. Hindsight is indeed 20/20.


----------



## Tihstae

You left an option off of the poll. "I'm an ugly Troll and will never be hit on". I pick that option.


----------



## Jagent

Politely recline? .... lol .... I've been hit on by several women, but reclining never really entered my mind as an option.


----------



## cdm813

dirtylee said:


> I don't hit on uber drivers but would definitely hit on sellkatsell.


Down, boy.


----------



## PrestonT

SuperUberwoman said:


> Ooh, great response.


"My wife sent me out here to make money, not spend it."

If she offers money, the game has just changed.


----------



## PepeLePiu

Last night about 1 A.M. I picked up 2 girls at a bar to take them to another one, the one that sat in front, one of them gesticulate talkers started to touch my arm, they was talking about how they never meet a nice guy and so on. All of the sudden the one in the back grabs my shoulders from behind and asked me: "Why don't you join us? You look and act nice enough"
I told her "you know after a few drinks our perception goes down, how you will like that tomorrow you get reminded that you hit on a bald headed Uber driver over 50?"
After that the touching stopped...


----------



## Trafficat

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


I wouldn't say the "But my shift isn't over" comment unless you're wanting to do it later. I know if I asked someone and they said that I'd suggest a later time to meet up.

Instead you should say you have a boyfriend/girlfriend or something like that IMO.

I've had some flirtatious comments from (extremely drunk) gals before, but as a male Uber driver it seems other guys are more likely to hit on me. Maybe I just look gay.

I sometimes tell people I am celibate. And I might as well be.


----------



## Terri Lee

I'll let this comment from a pax be my answer;

"Such a careful driver, love our senior citizens."


----------



## Steve B..

Tihstae said:


> You left an option off of the poll. "I'm an ugly Troll and will never be hit on". I pick that option.


This is the option I was looking for as well. I did get invited in for cupcakes by a very cute young couple last Saturday night at about 2. Still wondering if I missed a trollportunity.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

Apparently, if the whole hetero-sexual thing doesn't work out for me, I would make a good "bear," whatever that means.


----------



## swingset

Humble brag thread.

I've only had a couple women offer drinks with me or to hang out with them, but they were sloshed so I'm pretty sure if I were single and took them up on it they'd wake up the next day with a big case of regret.

I just told them both "Sorry, have a wife to get back to".


----------



## JimKE

I voted "Politely recline," under the assumption that it does NOT mean "*D*ecline."

I get a little embarrassed when girls hit on me, especially young girls.

I was driving a family of 6 a few weeks ago -- 3 young kids in the back, Mom and Dad in the second row, and a 14 y/o girl in the front pax seat. They were going to Mango's, a cafe at 9th and Ocean Drive on South Beach. In order to let them off safely on the right side of the street, I took 10th Street over to Ocean and turned right. Big mistake, because The Clevelander is at 10th & Ocean. I _know_ not to go near there, but I just wasn't thinking.

I make the turn, and start creeping south on Ocean. Now, this is about 5 PM on a Saturday, so Ocean Drive (which is only 1 lane in each direction) is a parking lot. The sidewalks are shoulder to shoulder, valet guys are standing IN traffic, pedestrians are crossing in between traffic, tow trucks are towing cars, music is blaring from sidewalk cafes...and I hear a strange noise beside my car. As I creep along about 20 feet per minute toward Mango's, I get a glimpse of one of the Clevelander dancers (see Google Images) walking alongside the pax side of my car. She's beating on my windows, and since she's walking faster than my car can crawl, she reaches the front pax window. She's banging on the window and yelling at the top of her lungs, "Jim, you asshole! You don't call, you don't text, wtf is your problem!" Fortunately for me, one of the valet dudes intercepts her and she storms back to the Clevelander.

I felt so dirty at that moment. True story, except the part about the dancer.


----------



## PrestonT

I think one of our major collective issues we as men are facing here is that we can't distinguish between when women are hitting on us and when they're just trying to not be you-know-whats. "Hi, how is your day going?" "OMG OMG she wants to bang me, don't say the wrong thing, DO NOT SAY THE WRONG THING"


----------



## Coachman

I've never been hit on but I once drove a drunk psychologist who wanted to fix me up with her hairdresser.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


ALL

THE

TIME


----------



## Andretti

PrestonT said:


> "My wife sent me out here to make money, not spend it."
> 
> If she offers money, the game has just changed.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Propositioned is more like it... "Sorry NO, I respectfully decline - I don't date my customers let alone engage in a threesome LOL."


----------



## Spotscat

We have three colleges here in town, so for me Uber consists of little more than hauling drunken college kids to/from the local watering holes. I drive 7pm-2:30am Sat-Wed, and have learned not only what local bar is offering what drink special on what night, but the best place to buy fake ID's online (IDGod), and the difference between Blue Dream and Purple Kush.

The college girls don't hit on me. They'll flirt with me, but they don't hit on me. They'll describe in almost pornographic detail their sexual encounters/experiences and those of their friends, but they don't hit on me. This is good for me, because the only thing worse than a girl with "Daddy issues", is a girl with "Granddaddy issues"!

Since there is such an abundance of 20-something girls here, the ones who I have found to be more amiable to late-night rendezvous are the 35+ women. They come here for some sort of work-related conference/meetings, and then go out for a night on the town. They go downtown to the bars, where they get hit on by college boys who have a MILF fantasy about Stifler's mom. I have no doubt that some of them take advantage of this, but others want someone a little older.

They'll get in the car, and after a few minutes of conversation, ask me where the best bars are in town, and when I reply they'll occasionally invite me to join them. One even went so far as to let me know what room at the hotel she was in, and invited me over after I got done Ubering.

The ones that invite me for a drink, I graciously decline and tell them I've been on the wagon for 22 years. The one that wanted me to come up to her room, I told her I was regrettably out of ED medication.

So far, this has worked to keep me out of trouble. I hope it continues!


----------



## Tihstae

PrestonT said:


> I think one of our major collective issues we as men are facing here is that we can't distinguish between when women are hitting on us and when they're just trying to not be you-know-whats. "Hi, how is your day going?" "OMG OMG she wants to bang me, don't say the wrong thing, DO NOT SAY THE WRONG THING"


Yep. I have not been hit on enough to know when I am being hit on. And there is the whole problem of God giving men two heads and only enough blood in our body to use one at a time.


----------



## SuperUberwoman

Thank you for all your advice and funny stories. I particularly liked the comment about me saying I have a shift to finish which does (didn't think) implying that I would be inclined to do so otherwise!


----------



## Wardell Curry

If a rider ever hits on me, I will hit them back with an aluminum baseball bat.


----------



## yankdog

No. Never.


----------



## JimKE

Wardell Curry said:


> If a rider ever hits on me, I will hit them back with an aluminum baseball bat.


You get more distance with wood, and a much more solid feel.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

JimKE said:


> You get more distance with wood, and a much more solid feel.


The aluminum is easier to get clean, you can't get blood out of the wood, so much so that your better off just burning it than trying to clean it.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The aluminum is easier to get clean, you can't get blood out of the wood, so much so that your better off just burning it than trying to clean it.


The aluminum bat also last longer I would think. But every is a suitable option at least as a crime deterrent.


----------



## NapsterSA

- late night pax up front put her hand on my thigh - I gently blocked her objective; she smiled and backed off (later rated me 5 stars)
- asked by a pax to be her date at the outdoor party I drove her to. Thanked her, etc and said I had another commitment. She tipped my $5 
- VERY attractive thirty-something asked me come in and join her in her jacuzzi. Thanked her, etc and said I have to feed my cats. (the best I could come up in that circumstance, believe me!). She tipped me $13!
- plus a couple times being asked to meet up later in the evening. I always make up some lame excuse...

Each time something like this happens, I take about 5 seconds to run thru in my mind a checklist of the many possible (probable) horrible outcomes...


----------



## Woohaa

Picked up a slightly intoxicated pax who ended up being really touchy-feely on my shoulders from the back seat, laughing at jokes that weren't that funny and just overall flirty.

It was a pretty long ride & when she got out (after a super lengthy story about her life, ex fiance, etc.) she said something about me and her really being in love, smiled then hopped out. Gotta admit all that flirting and touching was nice though.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

I've had several moderate offers, and maybe three serious offers, from my cab driving days to my UBER days. 

Cab drivers get way more serious offers. Who sleeps with an UBER driver? Was the Taco Bell cashier not available in the drive thru?

I did have one woman ask me to come in as a UBER driver, she lived in a bad area of town but was sexy. Just wasn't worth it considering riders can report you on a whim.


----------



## Statia

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


Yep. All the time.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

I would love to have banged a number of my riders. I would not suggest it but if they did I would be all in! Thus far, none of these teenagers have made a move on this senior!


----------



## maximumuber

But... riders dont hit on me. Where's that vote?


----------



## SuperUberwoman

I am so livid! I parked at Publix waiting on a ping and someone parked 1 1/2 length over. Kept an eye on him and thought he stopped to use his cell or thought I was his meet up for a drug sell or something. In my peripheral vision I saw movement, looked over and this dude was literally MASTERBATING! I backed up and took a picture of his tag and car but it was night and my phone didn't focus! He took off squealing his tires and left. Disgusting pig! Who does that!? I'm home and shocked. Guess I'll start doing days because that was just,,,,


----------



## uber fool

Statia said:


> Yep. All the time.


So what yu doing later



SuperUberwoman said:


> I am so livid! I parked at Publix waiting on a ping and someone parked 1 1/2 length over. Kept an eye on him and thought he stopped to use his cell or thought I was his meet up for a drug sell or something. In my peripheral vision I saw movement, looked over and this dude was literally MASTERBATING! I backed up and took a picture of his tag and car but it was night and my phone didn't focus! He took off squealing his tires and left. Disgusting pig! Who does that!? I'm home and shocked. Guess I'll start doing days because that was just,,,,


I dont like when people take my picture


----------



## NoCallNoShow

I kinda sense when they are heading that way so I mention the husband and/or the son in a subtle way. Most of the time they get the point and talk about the weather. Lol


----------



## MadTownUberD

SuperUberwoman said:


> I am so livid! I parked at Publix waiting on a ping and someone parked 1 1/2 length over. Kept an eye on him and thought he stopped to use his cell or thought I was his meet up for a drug sell or something. In my peripheral vision I saw movement, looked over and this dude was literally MASTERBATING! I backed up and took a picture of his tag and car but it was night and my phone didn't focus! He took off squealing his tires and left. Disgusting pig! Who does that!? I'm home and shocked. Guess I'll start doing days because that was just,,,,


Were YOU the reason he was doing that?


----------



## uber fool

MadTownUberD said:


> Were YOU the reason he was doing that?


Troll post obviously


----------



## Uberdriver2710

"Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment!"


----------



## yankdog

I still LOL at "politely recline" lol


----------



## Jc.

When a female pax hits on me, I tell them I ended the trip 3 blocks ago, where are we going?


----------



## Jagent

PrestonT said:


> I think one of our major collective issues we as men are facing here is that we can't distinguish between when women are hitting on us and when they're just trying to not be you-know-whats. "Hi, how is your day going?" "OMG OMG she wants to bang me, don't say the wrong thing, DO NOT SAY THE WRONG THING"


I think what happens is (in my case anyway), the ones that hit on me are usually so unattractive that I keep it to myself. The best looking one was old enough to be my mom (LA Woman thread). Then a thread like this pops up. ..


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Naked and in the dark they all look good! Best tip you will ever get on the Uber platform!


----------



## Lyle

Nearly 60 years old and disabled. Not many takers!


----------



## Fake_UberX

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


You're handsome , I like your hat , you smell good , do you have a card or a number I can reach you at to drive me around , etc.
I've been asked to come to the bar , hangout at the beach.
Usually crackheads tho.


----------



## Trebor

PrestonT said:


> I think one of our major collective issues we as men are facing here is that we can't distinguish between when women are hitting on us and when they're just trying to not be you-know-whats. "Hi, how is your day going?" "OMG OMG she wants to bang me, don't say the wrong thing, DO NOT SAY THE WRONG THING"


What if she left me the key to her hotel room before she got out and told me to come up for my tip?


----------



## mKat

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


20-something women in the 80's were delightfully wild and playful, but the 20-somethings these days are downright blunt when drinking, especially when in groups. Class has gone out the window. They will come right out and say things that completely shock me. And the fact I play coy just makes them more bold. These people are half my age! It would be somewhat flattering if they were sober, but they're not, and it gets very uncomfortable at times.

I need to start wearing my wedding ring again. Or maybe that will exasperate the brutally forward 'tudes.


----------



## sre94

Recently had a passenger invite to go to a bar she was going to be at the next night, and I also did a Pool ride where I picked up an attractive woman first and an elderly lady second. At the end of the ride, the elderly lady said to the younger one "this driver is really handsome, you should make something happen with him!" 

As a single guy who has a very high appreciation level for beautiful women, it can be a bit frustrating having a having attractive passenger and knowing you can't really do anything because of the inappropriateness of it

On another note, I recently took a ride as a passenger and had a driver who looked like a young Whitney Houston who was super bubbly. As I got out of the car, I said to her "BTW, you're very pretty." She didn't see 100% comfortable with it, and I later thought, yeah, I probably should not have said that, because she probably has a bunch of weirdos who try and hit on her all the time


----------



## NapsterSA

sre94 said:


> On another note, I recently took a ride as a passenger and had a driver who looked like a young Whitney Houston who was super bubbly. As I got out of the car, I said to her "BTW, you're very pretty." She didn't see 100% comfortable with it, and I later thought, yeah, I probably should not have said that, because she probably has a bunch of weirdos who try and hit on her all the time


Yeah I hear ya. We need to be careful about saying things like that, no matter how well intentioned. One of the most frequent complaints I hear from female pax is about the driver (we apparently have at least one in this area) who makes comments about her looks. On one ride told a group of 20-somethings going to a formal gala that they look "elegant" and were like celebrities, which went over very well! Otherwise I opt to just shut it and let the pax control the conversation.


----------



## Cableguynoe

NapsterSA said:


> - late night pax up front put her hand on my thigh - I gently blocked her objective; she smiled and backed off (later rated me 5 stars)
> - asked by a pax to be her date at the outdoor party I drove her to. Thanked her, etc and said I had another commitment. She tipped my $5
> - VERY attractive thirty-something asked me come in and join her in her jacuzzi. Thanked her, etc and said I have to feed my cats. (the best I could come up in that circumstance, believe me!). She tipped me $13!
> - plus a couple times being asked to meet up later in the evening. I always make up some lame excuse...
> 
> Each time something like this happens, I take about 5 seconds to run thru in my mind a checklist of the many possible (probable) horrible outcomes...





Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I've had several moderate offers, and maybe three serious offers, from my cab driving days to my UBER days.
> 
> Cab drivers get way more serious offers. Who sleeps with an UBER driver? Was the Taco Bell cashier not available in the drive thru?
> 
> I did have one woman ask me to come in as a UBER driver, she lived in a bad area of town but was sexy. Just wasn't worth it considering riders can report you on a whim.


Alright kids. This is how you handle this. Tell her yes, but you'll be right back. Drive home, go offline and leave your phone there. Bam. Now it's like your were never there even if reported


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Cableguynoe said:


> Alright kids. This is how you handle this. Tell her yes, but you'll be right back. Drive home, go offline and leave your phone there. Bam. Now it's like your were never there even if reported


She could still report it as you were her last driver. Only a psychotic woman might do this but you never know.


----------



## Cableguynoe

But gps shows you being there 3 minutes then going home. Fake story. Won't add up


----------



## freddieman

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


Pics or else it didn't happen


----------



## Terysmit

Guy gave a five dollar cash tip and than asked if I wanted to come inside. Said thanks for the tip and drove away wife was rolling when I told her.



Cableguynoe said:


> Alright kids. This is how you handle this. Tell her yes, but you'll be right back. Drive home, go offline and leave your phone there. Bam. Now it's like your were never there even if reported


That's what dark side streets are for


----------



## RynoHawk

"No thank you. Have a good night." 'Nuff said. I'm not out here to hook up.


Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> *Cab drivers get way more serious offers. Who sleeps with an UBER driver? *Was the Taco Bell cashier not available in the drive thru?


Really? Cab drivers are that much more sought after and desirable than Uber drivers? 

I had a rider who stated she stopped taking cabs altogether because she felt cab drivers were getting way too sleazy. She said on one ride she was upset and crying because her father had just passed away. The cab driver knew this but hit on her anyway, saying "I would love to marry you. In my country, you would be my #1 wife."

Classy.


----------



## Abraxas79

Such a double standard too. Witness that bloke who just got himself deactivated for talk that was more then likely nothing more than just blowing smoke. You think a PAX is going to get into any kind of trouble for hitting on a driver ? I have yet to hear of one instance of it ever happening. Most of the female drivers have to put up with it more than males, but no one should have too. As somehow else remarked most of them creepy but it doesn't matter who they are or what they look like. All I can say is keep the dashcam/audio recorders rolling at all times.


----------



## MKXgirl

Yep. And it's always a guy young enough to be my son. And he's drunk. Every Friday and Saturday night lol! It's flattering at my age but sometimes I have to put my foot down...


----------



## Spotscat

Wardell Curry said:


> If a rider ever hits on me, I will hit them back with an aluminum baseball bat.





JimKE said:


> You get more distance with wood, and a much more solid feel.





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The aluminum is easier to get clean, you can't get blood out of the wood, so much so that your better off just burning it than trying to clean it.


Although I've said this before, it bears repeating...

If you carry a baseball bat in your vehicle, be sure to also carry a ball and a glove.

Your attorney will thank you.


----------



## Fishchris

MadTownUberD said:


> I've been hit on / asked to have a drink a few times. I've always declined.
> 
> Short of that, I often get "you're so cute" or "you're the cutest Uber driver ever" from gorgeous sorority girls and other women dressed like a million bucks, probably because I open the door for them and offer goodies. They usually only say that stuff in groups though.
> 
> I have not hit on pax, but if I was single or didn't take marriage seriously it would be tempting. The closest I come to that is complimenting their personality/humor, and one time I told a freshman she looked like a million bucks, but she had made a comment about why she was dressed that way.
> 
> One time a nice young lady I had a pretty good conversation with suggested I visit her uncle's bar (where I dropped her off) "sometime". I could have said "would it be awkward if I came in now?". I don't think she would have wanted more than conversation though because I talked about my family and she wasn't being flirtatious.


You mentioned twice, "Looked like a million bucks"..... Which i would take to mean, dressed all fancy / expensively... Jewelry, expensive dress, high heeled shoes etc......
And to each there own, but that is all such a turn off for me. Ill take a girl in tight, ragged jean shorts, a thin, little half tee shirt, hiking shoes, light makeup, hair pulled back in a pony tail.... And ready to go outside and play, any day of the week !

Just saying, if they look like a million bucks, you can have them 



SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


Another reason i have a few photos of my GF above my visor. I am sure that most of the women who would think about hitting on me, would see those, and know right away, they don't stand a chance in hell.... So why bother  lol

Btw, I posted a while back about having my GF's photos in my car. Some here thought it might cause problems, but after a few months, no problems at all  Pax either don't say anything at all.... Or, if I mention something about me and my GF, they will often ask, "Oh, is that her ? She's really cute"


----------



## freddieman

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Yozee

D**k-line! Next morning they accuse you of rape...Happens to horny drivers every weekend...Some are facing up to 25 years, defenitely not worth a desperate pushy puss*.

Look up the website : Who is driving you.org.

Also, report & Cover your...They will get offended due to rejection & might make up a story...


----------



## El Janitor

Yes and I tried explaining tho them it wasn't going to happen, eventually they went inside.


----------



## Dhr94080

And hmmmm let me guess, y'all woke up and discovered your sheets were wet, and it' time to go to work ? LOL


----------



## JimKE

SuperUberwoman said:


> I am so livid! I parked at Publix waiting on a ping and someone parked 1 1/2 length over. Kept an eye on him and thought he stopped to use his cell or thought I was his meet up for a drug sell or something. In my peripheral vision I saw movement, looked over and this dude was literally MASTERBATING! I backed up and took a picture of his tag and car but it was night and my phone didn't focus! He took off squealing his tires and left. Disgusting pig! Who does that!? I'm home and shocked. Guess I'll start doing days because that was just,,,,


"Publix...where shopping is a pleasure!"


----------



## wk1102

JimKE said:


> "Publix...where shopping is a pleasure!"


You're not supposed to pleasure YOURSELF at Publix, JimKE .



PrestonT said:


> I think one of our major collective issues we as men are facing here is that we can't distinguish between when women are hitting on us and when they're just trying to not be you-know-whats. "Hi, how is your day going?" "OMG OMG she wants to bang me, don't say the wrong thing, DO NOT SAY THE WRONG THING"


I think 90% if the she hit on me stories on this forum fall in this category.



Spotscat said:


> So far, this has worked to keep me out of trouble. I hope it continues


Hey, speaking of continuing, you said you would visit from time to time. How is the new business venture?



SuperUberwoman said:


> I am so livid! I parked at Publix waiting on a ping and someone parked 1 1/2 length over. Kept an eye on him and thought he stopped to use his cell or thought I was his meet up for a drug sell or something. In my peripheral vision I saw movement, looked over and this dude was literally MASTERBATING! I backed up and took a picture of his tag and car but it was night and my phone didn't focus! He took off squealing his tires and left. Disgusting pig! Who does that!? I'm home and shocked. Guess I'll start doing days because that was just,,,,


Sorry, I had an internet date, I didn't realize you could see me. :/


----------



## Cableguynoe

dirtylee said:


> I don't hit on uber drivers but would definitely hit on @sellkatsell44 .


Just do it then.

You never know. She likes to travel



SuperUberwoman said:


> I am so livid! I parked at Publix waiting on a ping and someone parked 1 1/2 length over. Kept an eye on him and thought he stopped to use his cell or thought I was his meet up for a drug sell or something. In my peripheral vision I saw movement, looked over and this dude was literally MASTERBATING! I backed up and took a picture of his tag and car but it was night and my phone didn't focus! He took off squealing his tires and left. Disgusting pig! Who does that!? I'm home and shocked. Guess I'll start doing days because that was just,,,,


Don't we all do this after having a hot pax in the car or after coffee with a fellow driver?


----------



## Skorpio

I tell them, sorry I want to become pope..


----------



## Cableguynoe

Skorpio said:


> I tell them, sorry I want to become pope..


To which a smart girl will reply 
"Let me take you to heaven"


----------



## TedInTampa

I'm often getting invited to join groups going into strip clubs. I show them my wedding ring and say "happily married." Half the time, the try to convince me after that.


----------



## Cableguynoe

TedInTampa said:


> I'm often getting invited to join groups going into strip clubs. I show them my wedding ring and say "happily married." Half the time, the try to convince me after that.


The problem with that is that 90% of the men in the strip club are all "happily married".


----------



## melusine3

tohunt4me said:


> By women , men and the undecided.
> I dont recline though, they take that as a yes.


lololololllll! It's why I didn't complete the survey. I'm very literal, so I didn't want to lie. Otherwise, yes, it has happened. More along the lines of flirting, but still annoying. I just keep it professional and pretend I don't get it.


----------



## htboston

picture of how cute you are or it didnt happen


----------



## Expiditer77

Been asked to slam heroin with some musicians. Been hit on by a gay Indian physician. Few drunk girls younger and older but I always tell them my wife and 7 kids would not approve.


----------



## Oscar Levant

The poll asks "Politely RECLINE" ????????

I don't think that is the message you want to convey

LOL !!!!



SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


When I was younger and much more handsome, I didn't get hit on much, but every now and then.

okay, one lady asked me up to her apartment and like a fool I went up
with her, I don't know why. Then she wanted to have sex with me, and she told me she had a lesbian lover who might
walk in any minute.

I was thinking, hmmmm, what could possibly go wrong here ? I can just see myself being attacked by her lover. I was a skinny guy, not very strong, I couldn't beat my own sister at arm wrestling ( it was a tie ) so a powerful les could probably do me in. She was petite, so I assumed her lover was the more masculine type. ( I drove a cab in Hollywood in the 70s/80s )

I was tempted though, I"ll be honest, but....

I passed, and boy, did she get mad, cursing me, throwing stuff at me as I left the apartment.

That old saying "hell hath no fury like a woman scorned? came to mind

Another lady threw her panties onto the front seat. I looked at them and realized what they were. I looked back, and she
was masturbating. I pick her up at a lesbian bar called "The Flame" but this actually happened in San Diego, I was driving for Silver Cab and Yellow Cab in the 90s. It was really awkward experience.

If that had happened to woman, and a man did that, it probably would have been much more traumatic. To be honest, stuff like this isn't traumatic for most guys, or I wouldnt think it would be. . I asked her why she was doing this in my cab. She told me " you look like the type of guy that would enjoy it, and I"m an exhibitionist, do you mind?" Well, yeah, kind of, I just didn't know what to say, really. Then she told me she would like to have sex with me, and drive somewhere would people could see us. I was stunned. No way would I do that, let alone with a complete stranger, and besides, a lot of aids was still happening in the 90s. She had a coke spoon pendant hanging from her neck. A really intense woman. No way, José.


----------



## Gwoae

Tihstae said:


> You left an option off of the poll. "I'm an ugly Troll and will never be hit on". I pick that option.


Glad it is not just me. Apparently I am gross because I have only been hit on 1 time in 900 rides and it was by a dude. I did get his number though. I was actually excited about it, made me feel good. I called my wife to tell her.


----------



## Lauren7

This is honestly the majority of situations that I run into; usually pick up a couple (primarily) guys on bar nights that get pretty flirty, saying the uber ride was "fate" and I say "I think it's just the algorithm." I definitely politely decline and say I have to keep driving. I have then been offered by a couple guys that would "pay my wages" if I would hang out with them. I still decline because I'm pretty sure that is considered prostitution. Not going to lie, I've gotten some really amazing tips just for being a young female uber driver.

The toughest situation was about 3am when I dropped off this one guy and he literally just sat in my car trying to persuade me inside for a solid 15 minutes. I hate confrontation and had a tough time getting him to leave but he gave me a $20 tip just to listen to him so it was worth it. Funny thing is, I have driven this guy a few times since then; he still tries...


----------



## Cableguynoe

Lauren7 said:


> This is honestly the majority of situations that I run into; usually pick up a couple (primarily) guys on bar nights that get pretty flirty, saying the uber ride was "fate" and I say "I think it's just the algorithm." I definitely politely decline and say I have to keep driving. I have then been offered by a couple guys that would "pay my wages" if I would hang out with them. I still decline because I'm pretty sure that is considered prostitution. No going to lie, I've gotten some really amazing tips just for being a young female uber driver.
> 
> The toughest situation was about 3am when I dropped off this one guy and he literally just sat in my car trying to persuade me inside for a solid 15 minutes. I hate confrontation and had a tough time getting him to leave but he gave me a $20 tip just to listen to him so it was worth it. Funny thing is, I have driven this guy a few times since then; he still tries...


Oh you had to know I was going to ask you to update your avatar with a pic after that post.

Hurry up.


----------



## Munch Mania

I get hit on by women quite often while driving, especially during bar mop up. One told me she's ho*ny while I'm driving on the highway to drop her off at the airport. Like, am I supposed to pull over on the highway to satisfy her needs before a long flight?? I miss that part of the uber contract as part of services provided. 

If you really hit it off with a person and you really see a connection then why not, but there's a real risk of her deciding in the morning that she's ashamed she ****ed her uber driver and claims rape. Not to belittle the real instances of disgusting drivers that have commited heinous acts, but people are scandalous nonethe less and it' a real risk that you can wake up to cops kicking in ur door and the evidence against you would look pretty incriminating and since every other month there's an uber rape case it seems, it's not likely people will believe in your proclaimed innocence. 

Minimize risk, take her number if she offers it and hit her up for a date another night.


----------



## Lauren7

Cableguynoe said:


> Oh you had to know I was going to ask you to update your avatar with a pic after that post.
> 
> Hurry up.


Lol done


----------



## Mr Styg

Since I have been driving for Uber, I have been hit on by more guys than I have had girls hit on me in my 29 years of life.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Lauren7 said:


> This is honestly the majority of situations that I run into; usually pick up a couple (primarily) guys on bar nights that get pretty flirty, saying the uber ride was "fate" and I say "I think it's just the algorithm." I definitely politely decline and say I have to keep driving. I have then been offered by a couple guys that would "pay my wages" if I would hang out with them. I still decline because I'm pretty sure that is considered prostitution. Not going to lie, I've gotten some really amazing tips just for being a young female uber driver.
> 
> The toughest situation was about 3am when I dropped off this one guy and he literally just sat in my car trying to persuade me inside for a solid 15 minutes. I hate confrontation and had a tough time getting him to leave but he gave me a $20 tip just to listen to him so it was worth it. Funny thing is, I have driven this guy a few times since then; he still tries...





Lauren7 said:


> Lol done


Yup. If I was drunk and in the back of your car, I'd be hitting on you. 
Heck, if I was sober and I met you on an online forum, I might hit on you. 

Thanks for the pic! It's a good one!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Cableguynoe said:


> Yup. If I was drunk and in the back of your car, I'd be hitting on you.
> Heck, if I was sober and I met you on an online forum, I might hit on you.
> 
> Thanks for the pic! It's a good one!


Note: .Also from Wisconsin!


----------



## Cableguynoe

MadTownUberD said:


> Note: .Also from Wisconsin!


Alright alright I'll back off.










This one is yours


----------



## MadTownUberD

Cableguynoe said:


> Alright alright I'll back off.
> 
> View attachment 202315
> 
> 
> This one is yours


That's not what I meant, hehe. Just that cool people live in Wisconsin.


----------



## Cableguynoe

MadTownUberD said:


> That's not what I meant, hehe. Just that cool people live in Wisconsin.


I gotta say, now I understand the $500 tip.


----------



## Lauren7

MadTownUberD said:


> That's not what I meant, hehe. Just that cool people live in Wisconsin.


Hell yes we do!



Cableguynoe said:


> I gotta say, now I understand the $500 tip.


Lol; why thank you


----------



## Gilby

MadTownUberD said:


> Just that cool people live in Wisconsin.


Literally. It is below zero again.


----------



## Lauren7

Gilby said:


> Literally. It is below zero again.


Sure is; La Crosse just got a decent snowfall over the last few nights.


----------



## Gilby

Lauren7 said:


> Sure is; La Crosse just got a decent snowfall over the last few nights.


You probably got more today. We had four inches Saturday.

It was clear and cold here today. I am a flight instructor with a student on a night cross-country lesson tonight... decided to go north rather than south after checking weather. Wausau to Phillips and back, a bit more than an hour and a half over the Northwoods. Late for dinner so I did not turn on the Uber app on the way home after the flight.

BTW, I love La Crosse. Fond memories of my grandmother living there after moving from the top of the bluffs on the Minnesota side, near Nodine.


----------



## Uber Crack

I've been hit on by the very drunk, blind or insane. Fact is, anyone who has the audacity to hit on a female uber driver should be castrated. Therefore no matter who he is, he doesn't stand a chance. I easily deflect them with:
I'm happily married. 
I'm old enough to be your mother, do you want me to call her? Would you like a smacked bottom? 
Please transition from bar mode to the courteous and respectful uber mode immediately. 

Sometimes it can backfire when they ask you what the secret is to a happy marriage and you've got nothing! 

I always thank them for the compliment so that I'm not creating a hostile environment. Then firmly redirect the conversation to something more appropriate.


----------



## corniilius

I gotta admit, sometimes a massage feels pretty good. Long as I'm not touching them, it's all good.



dirtylee said:


> I don't hit on uber drivers but would definitely hit on sellkatsell.


She's a very pretty girl.



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Propositioned is more like it... "Sorry NO, I respectfully decline - I don't date my customers let alone engage in a threesome LOL."


A threesome? I'd want you all to myself.



Wardell Curry said:


> The aluminum bat also last longer I would think. But every is a suitable option at least as a crime deterrent.


A four cell mag light works just as well and serves as a spotlight too.



Fake_UberX said:


> You're handsome , I like your hat , you smell good , do you have a card or a number I can reach you at to drive me around , etc.
> I've been asked to come to the bar , hangout at the beach.
> Usually crackheads tho.


Cracked out punani is still punani. Double bag it and go to town.



Mr Styg said:


> Since I have been driving for Uber, I have been hit on by more guys than I have had girls hit on me in my 29 years of life.


Sometimes a bj is a bj.


----------



## SuzeCB

Uber Crack said:


> I've been hit on by the very drunk, blind or insane. Fact is, anyone who has the audacity to hit on a female uber driver should be castrated. Therefore no matter who he is, he doesn't stand a chance. I easily deflect them with:
> I'm happily married.
> I'm old enough to be your mother, do you want me to call her? Would you like a smacked bottom?
> Please transition from bar mode to the courteous and respectful uber mode immediately.
> 
> Sometimes it can backfire when they ask you what the secret is to a happy marriage and you've got nothing!
> 
> I always thank them for the compliment so that I'm not creating a hostile environment. Then firmly redirect the conversation to something more appropriate.


Really? You are trying to dissuade the guy and you offer to smack his bottom?!


----------



## Uber Crack

SuzeCB said:


> Really? You are trying to dissuade the guy and you offer to smack his bottom?!


I just threw that in to see if people actually read my stuff on here. Kudos! haha


----------



## wk1102

Uber Crack said:


> Fact is, anyone who has the audacity to hit on a female uber driver should be castrated.


:/ hmm....


----------



## Uber Crack

wk1102 said:


> :/ hmm....


Hmm yourself


----------



## wk1102

Uber Crack said:


> Would you like a smacked bottom?


Initially I wanted to say yes please, then I looked up castration....

Pretty clever way to get them in a proper position for... a quick plucking of the fruit. Plus they never see it coming.

Question, what do with them after? 
Hang them from your rearview? Paint them and use them as Christmas ornaments? Dog treats?
I have to know.


----------



## Uber Crack

wk1102 said:


> Initially I wanted to say yes please, then I looked up castration....
> 
> Pretty clever way to get them in a proper position for... a quick plucking of the fruit. Plus they never see it coming.
> 
> Question, what do with them after?
> Hang them from your rearview? Paint them and use them as Christmas ornaments? Dog treats?
> I have to know.


I think I'll put them in my purse


----------



## wk1102

Uber Crack said:


> I think I'll put them in my purse


hahaha!


----------



## macinmn

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't we all do this after having a hot pax in the car or after coffee with a fellow driver?


Hard to say, not all of us live somewhere where 'that girl rideshares'.


----------



## Tihstae

Uber Crack said:


> I think I'll put them in my purse


Aren't your huband's already there?


----------



## Uber Crack

Tihstae said:


> Aren't your huband's already there?


Actually it's a bf and he's amazing and he is in control of his nuts 100% if you know what I mean.


----------



## ninja warrior

Uber Crack said:


> Actually it's a bf and he's amazing and he is in control of his nuts 100% if you know what I mean.


You let him carry your purse?


----------



## Julescase

PrestonT said:


> I think one of our major collective issues we as men are facing here is that we can't distinguish between when women are hitting on us and when they're just trying to not be you-know-whats. "Hi, how is your day going?" "OMG OMG she wants to bang me, don't say the wrong thing, DO NOT SAY THE WRONG THING"


I've had guys assume I was flirting "majorly" when I wasn't flirting in ANY way, shape or form. I was simply being nice, asking the men questions about themselves, and showing some interest in their lives. News flash: THAT'S NOT FLIRTING!! Honestly, I couldn't flirt my way out of a paper bag.

Men of all ages seem to confuse niceness with flirting.


----------



## kdyrpr

When you drop off her girlfriend first and she gets out of the car into the front seat....Then decides to show you pictures of her in lingerie and ask what you think....(true story). ......Spectacular, BTW. Is that flirting?


----------



## Willzuber

I always respond by asking if they have any XXL condoms in their purse.... That usually cures the problem.


----------



## kdyrpr

That ride made any decision I ever made to drive for UBER worth it.......


----------



## Julescase

kdyrpr said:


> When you drop off her girlfriend first and she gets out of the car into the front seat....Then decides to show you pictures of her in lingerie and ask what you think....(true story). ......Spectacular, BTW. Is that flirting?


Probably not, lol!

Most men think if a woman so much as LOOKS at you, she's flirting. Nevermind if she smiles at them..My Gawd, she WANTS me! Nope. Sorry. She's just smiling.

News flash: for each time you think a woman is flirting with ya, FULL STOP. Recalibrate. She isn't.


----------



## wk1102

Uber Crack said:


> Actually it's a bf and he's amazing and he is in control of his nuts 100% if you know what I mean.


Aww... I bet he thinks you're pretty amazing yourself!



ninja warrior said:


> You let him carry your purse?


Only If it matches his shoes!


----------



## Julescase

Funny story that is my go-to example to show how men's ideas of flirting can be so incredibly skewed:

At a job 20 years ago, I sat next to a guy who would often listen to my conversations because that's what we did. I was chatting on a phone call for about 10 minutes, having a perfectly normal, standard conversation WITH MY MOTHER. Again: I was chatting with my mom, there was NOTHING sexual or even remotely intriguing about the topics we discussed. My co-worker didn't know who I was speaking with. I got off the phone and my (male) co-worker said "JESUS! FLIRT MUCH??!!" I turned around and said "That was my MOM, you sick bastard! Nothing I said was even related to sex or flirting in ANY way!" He looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "Don't you know that we can turn any conversation into something sexual?"

He really thought I was flirting - with a man- on the phone, meanwhile my mom and I were probably discussing my upcoming trip home. 

I'm sorry to burst so many bubbles here, but trust me when I say She probably isn't flirting.


----------



## Uber Crack

Julescase said:


> Funny story that is my go-to example to show how men's ideas of flirting can be so incredibly skewed:
> 
> At a job 20 years ago, I sat next to a guy who would often listen to my conversations because that's what we did. I was chatting on a phone call for about 10 minutes, having a perfectly normal, standard conversation WITH MY MOTHER. Again: I was chatting with my mom, there was NOTHING sexual or even remotely intriguing about the topics we discussed. My co-worker didn't know who I was speaking with. I got off the phone and my (male) co-worker said "JESUS! FLIRT MUCH??!!" I turned around and said "That was my MOM, you sick bastard! Nothing I said was even related to sex or flirting in ANY way!" He looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "Don't you know that we can turn any conversation into something sexual?"
> 
> He really thought I was flirting - with a man- on the phone, meanwhile my mom and I were probably discussing my upcoming trip home.
> 
> I'm sorry to burst so many bubbles here, but trust me when I say She probably isn't flirting.


Lol ￼￼￼...  
Yeah and they think every waitress wants them too!


----------



## corniilius

kdyrpr said:


> That ride made any decision I ever made to drive for UBER worth it.......


The side piece I gained that wasn't even a rider did it for me.


----------



## macinmn

kdyrpr said:


> When you drop off her girlfriend first and she gets out of the car into the front seat....Then decides to show you pictures of her in lingerie and ask what you think....(true story). ......Spectacular, BTW. Is that flirting?


Towards early part of my driving 'career', picked up three guys along with a young woman who insisted on sitting up front, the guys were the rowdy type nearing obnoxious and she told me that she had met the one sitting in the middle as a Tinder date and didn't want to keep hanging out with them, wondering if I could take her to X, how much it would be, etc. I would have helped if I HADN'T found her attractive, but it made the decision that much easier. So, dumped the the guys at the bar they were going to next, she gave them the bad news, they called her names, and I drove away.

On to how this story relates: small talk about what I do in my non-Ubering time, part of which I tell her I do photography for a hobby/side-gig work. She tells me how she did some light modeling back home before moving to Florida, I ask what kind, "I'll show you". She's cherry picking (scrolling through looking for good ones to show me, then telling me to look every few seconds while I'm driving), she's cute, pics are mediocre (bad photographer), so far seeing regular clothing modeling. Then fourth or fifth she prefaces with "my ass is sticking pretty far in the air on this one, but I like it", my eyes must have grown 3 sizes; wish I was running a dashcam back then. Bikini shot at a lake, 'face down ass up' pose from the side. I looked at it a few times trying not to crash. "What do you think?" "Um ya, that's pretty... pretty sexy" (hesitant to use that word having known her 15 minutes, but I mean what other response am I supposed to have). "Thanks! I like the swimsuit" She flips through a few more, and of course now my eyes are darting over constantly to see what she ISN'T showing me. She spots her bank and asks me if I want her to take out some money to pay me. I tell her not to worry about it (seems moot point any way you look at it at by this time). another 1/2 mile, we're at destination. She tells me she can't invite me in because living with her brother who has an infant, BUT we did exchange numbers. Asked her about meeting up to take photos, and she told me she was moving away from that life, part of why she literally moved (why then she brought up that she had done modeling, not sure). Well, she texted me a week later asking if I was driving so she could make up for the free ride I gave her, but I was unfortunately an hour away. A week after that, I was up in the area again where I picked her up originally, messaged, nothing. *sad trombone*


----------



## wk1102

One time I picked up young girls. They talked quietly and were on their phones the whole ride. Took them to their destination, they got out and said "thank you".

They so wanted me!


----------



## Uber Crack

wk1102 said:


> One time I picked up young girls. They talked quietly and were on their phones the whole ride. Took them to their destination, they got out and said "thank you".
> 
> They so wanted me!


They did. They were just being low key


----------



## Dropking

My policy is to always hit them back.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

kdyrpr said:


> When you drop off her girlfriend first and she gets out of the car into the front seat....Then decides to show you pictures of her in lingerie and ask what you think....(true story). ......Spectacular, BTW. Is that flirting?


Nude photos might be considered flirting unless she's a porn actress.


----------



## tohunt4me

I am terrified of mixing pleasure with business.
Always was.
In the shipyards.
In uber.


----------



## Julescase

1.5xorbust said:


> Nude photos might be considered flirting unless she's a porn actress.


Not in Los Angeles it's not.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

tohunt4me said:


> I am terrified of mixing pleasure with business.
> Always was.
> In the shipyards.
> In uber.


Ok I have to ask. How do you mix pleasure with business in the shipyard?



Julescase said:


> Not in Los Angeles it's not.


Only in LA and Sacramento I suppose. If a female pax showed me nude pics of herself unsolicited I would consider it to be flirting. Hypothetically of course, if you were to show a male pax nude pics of yourself would you assume that is just being friendly in LA?


----------



## GouryG

Had one incident of a drunk college girl from one of the local schools hitting on me one night. I picked up a carload of sorority girls at their house to take them to a party at an off campus house. They were already pretty loaded when I picked them up. The one that sat up front (I had a full load filling all 3 row) about half way there started to hit on me. I politely told her that I am old enough to be her father and have a daughter a couple of years older than her. And politely declined her offer. She then decided to try to flash me. Granted she was totally hot and well endowed but I politely told her that this was not the time or place for that. You could say dad mode kicked in. To add fuel to the fire her friends were egging her on.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


Yes. But I have learnt to deal with it. Sometimes it takes an entire afternoon.

.


----------



## Uber3F

sellkatsell44 said:


> Naw
> 
> Say I would love to but I can't afford any drinks with the pennies I'm getting and I need to keep driving for pennies so I won't get evicted.
> 
> If they offer to cover your tab, depending on how expensive the bar is I just might take them up on it because I'll probably drink more then I make, why the heck not.
> 
> But most likely if they don't tip ya, they wouldn't cover for your whole tab. Maybe a drink. And a cheap one that hits hard in hopes of landing more.


If you're a lady, no problem. What if you're the guy? It's catch 22: some people don't take rejection well. The guy might end up paying for the of his brethren. Ordinary hi-5 could get you de-ubered..


----------



## empresstabitha

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


I just say " no thank you."


----------



## pacman38

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


Yes, last year when I was in Los Angeles it happened to me but with a guy. He was in his mid-to-late 20s or early 30s, pick them up from a store and carried his bags helping him to put it in the car. He got in the front seat and why aren't you give me oral sex and I said no I'm not into that type of thing.
Long story short, when we got to the destination he wouldn't take no for an answer but I finally convinced them that I had to go back to work. I was afraid he was going to rate me low but he gave me a five stars and a $10 tip, so I guess he wasn't such a bad guy after all.

On the other hand, now that I'm back in Florida, about a month-and-a-half ago 3 hot college-aged chicks got into my car late at night, but they only want a short distance.

They weren't very drunk but enough to be a little more loose talking then normal. They were on vacation and in their building which I was taking them to honey swimming pool, so they asked me if I wanted to see them swimming nude. Oh boy did I have to make a decision real quick LOL

I eventually declined because I realize that even though this is very tempting a lot of things can go wrong when they wake up in the morning sober and remember parts of my face and anything that I am may have done even though I was sober lol... Just not worth the risk


----------



## henrygates

Option C. Call an ambulance because the lady is obviously so drunk she's going to die of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

I've gotten a few, all from the senior citizens' home. Seriously! I'm not nearly old enough to be there, but I suppose I look like I could be 65 and in good shape. 

It's a whole different thing at that age, women are more direct. And if she's 70 now she could have been running around nude at Woodstock, then doing coke in discos and has seen and done it all, not ashamed of anything and just straight up looking for fun. But I decline anyway, for all kinds of reasons. 

Now if a young girl tries something like that my alerts go off, and I know I'm being set up for something so I shut her down and get rid of her.


----------



## Dropking

pacman38 said:


> Yes, last year when I was in Los Angeles it happened to me but with a guy. He was in his mid-to-late 20s or early 30s, pick them up from a store and carried his bags helping him to put it in the car. He got in the front seat and why aren't you give me oral sex and I said no I'm not into that type of thing.
> Long story short, when we got to the destination he wouldn't take no for an answer but I finally convinced them that I had to go back to work. I was afraid he was going to rate me low but he gave me a five stars and a $10 tip, so I guess he wasn't such a bad guy after all.
> 
> On the other hand, now that I'm back in Florida, about a month-and-a-half ago 3 hot college-aged chicks got into my car late at night, but they only want a short distance.
> 
> They weren't very drunk but enough to be a little more loose talking then normal. They were on vacation and in their building which I was taking them to honey swimming pool, so they asked me if I wanted to see them swimming nude. Oh boy did I have to make a decision real quick LOL
> 
> I eventually declined because I realize that even though this is very tempting a lot of things can go wrong when they wake up in the morning sober and remember parts of my face and anything that I am may have done even though I was sober lol... Just not worth the risk


Son, this job doesn't pay enough to worry about such things.


----------



## 404NofFound

I would say, "I would love to but I can't afford a divorce!"


----------



## TeleSki

The only real offer I had involved picking up 2 women and a man at a bar. They were around my age (late 40s-early 50s). The one woman and man were a couple. They were doing a little kissing and stuff. The single woman was talking about being horny and that she hadn't had any in awhile. The couple got out, and the single lady tried to coax me in for a drink..I declined, saying I had to work.


----------



## corniilius

TeleSki said:


> The only real offer I had involved picking up 2 women and a man at a bar. They were around my age (late 40s-early 50s). The one woman and man were a couple. They were doing a little kissing and stuff. The single woman was talking about being horny and that she hadn't had any in awhile. The couple got out, and the single lady tried to coax me in for a drink..I declined, saying I had to work.


That one would have been a little bit harder for me to turn down.


----------



## BikingBob

I have had a handful of women flirting with me. Happily taken, wife is a nurse though and works Saturday, Sunday nights with a handful of Friday nights. Rarely do my guy friends get a chance to go out; they're also married and/or with kids. So my driving is at night with the drunks. But two incidents:

I picked up two 19 year freshman girls near campus and I was taking them to party about 12-15 minutes on the other side of town. They had been drinking but were still 'Crisp' enough to engage in conversation. As they got into my car I was finishing up a text conversation while I had waited for them. As I switched back to the Uber app with the timer running the one girl saw my background which was two of our dogs swimming. She immediately lit up like a Christmas tree and was making all sorts of talk about her two dogs, how she's an animal lover, etc. She and I talked for the whole ride about dogs, what their majors were, where they were from, etc. As we get closer to their destination she tells me her name, the ride was under her friend's name. She said I was 'cool' for being 'in your thirties' and such a 'nice' guy. Then she just blurts out "I live in _____ the freshman dorms, room _____ if you ever want to hang out!" and I just smirked. I replied "I am flattered, but I probably wouldn't go around telling strange men where I live". At which point we were on the street of the party.

The second one was on New Years Eve. I picked up a group of three that had been drinking to start the evening with dinner. They were in their thirties or possibly late twenties. They got into my car and the guy chose to sit up front for the leg room. They were a fun group and telling me about their evening and their plans. We were traveling 20-25 minutes to the bar they were going to next. After about 10 minutes into the ride, the guy up front starts trying to pitch me his wife's friend in the backseat. He tells me I am her type and that she's a school teacher and recently single. Admittedly she's rather pretty (as is the wife) but I thought his attempts were just idle or empty. But when he pressured her she somewhat sheepishly says "Yeah, I think you're cute and I wouldn't mind getting to know you. Do you want to come in for some drinks with me?". I just smiled and said "That's very kind of you and while you're certainly attractive, I am already married. But I am sure you'll find plenty of other willing guys in there tonight that will buy you a drink"


----------



## MadTownUberD

BikingBob said:


> I have had a handful of women flirting with me. Happily taken, wife is a nurse though and works Saturday, Sunday nights with a handful of Friday nights. Rarely do my guy friends get a chance to go out; they're also married and/or with kids. But two incidents:
> 
> I picked up two 19 year freshman girls near campus and I was taking them to party about 12-15 minutes on the other side of town. They had been drinking but were still 'Crisp' enough to engage in conversation. As they got into my car I was finishing up a text conversation while I had waited for them. As I switched back to the Uber app with the timer running the one girl saw my background which was two of our dogs swimming. She immediately lit up like a Christmas tree and was making all sorts of talk about her two dogs, how she's an animal lover, etc. She and I talked for the whole ride about dogs, what their majors were, where they were from, etc. As we get closer to their destination she tells me her name, the ride was under her friend's name. She said I was 'cool' for being 'in your thirties' and such a 'nice' guy. Then she just blurts out "I live in _____ the freshman dorms, room _____ if you ever want to hang out!" and I just smirked. I replied "I am flattered, but I probably wouldn't go around telling strange men where I live". At which point we were on the street of the party.
> 
> The second one was on New Years Eve. I picked up a group of three that had been drinking to start the evening with dinner. They were in their thirties or possibly late twenties. They got into my car and the guy chose to sit up front for the leg room. They were a fun group and telling me about their evening and their plans. We were traveling 20-25 minutes to the bar they were going to next. After about 10 minutes into the ride, the guy up front starts trying to pitch me his wife's friend in the backseat. He tells me I am her type and that she's a school teacher and recently single. Admittedly she's rather pretty (as is the wife) but I thought his attempts were just idle or empty. But when he pressured her she somewhat sheepishly says "Yeah, I think you're cute and I wouldn't mind getting to know you. Do you want to come in for some drinks with me?". I just smiled and said "That's very kind of you and while you're certainly attractive, I am already married. But I am sure you'll find plenty of other willing guys in there tonight that will buy you a drink"


This reminds me of the group I picked up early on in my BMW. The single middle aged woman asked me if I was married and I said "yes". Her next question was "happily?". Now of course every marriage has its bumps in the road but of course I said "yes" again.


----------



## KK2929

BikingBob said:


> I have had a handful of women flirting with me. Happily taken, wife is a nurse though and works Saturday, Sunday nights with a handful of Friday nights. Rarely do my guy friends get a chance to go out; they're also married and/or with kids. But two incidents:
> 
> I picked up two 19 year freshman girls near campus and I was taking them to party about 12-15 minutes on the other side of town. They had been drinking but were still 'Crisp' enough to engage in conversation. As they got into my car I was finishing up a text conversation while I had waited for them. As I switched back to the Uber app with the timer running the one girl saw my background which was two of our dogs swimming. She immediately lit up like a Christmas tree and was making all sorts of talk about her two dogs, how she's an animal lover, etc. She and I talked for the whole ride about dogs, what their majors were, where they were from, etc. As we get closer to their destination she tells me her name, the ride was under her friend's name. She said I was 'cool' for being 'in your thirties' and such a 'nice' guy. Then she just blurts out "I live in _____ the freshman dorms, room _____ if you ever want to hang out!" and I just smirked. I replied "I am flattered, but I probably wouldn't go around telling strange men where I live". At which point we were on the street of the party.
> 
> The second one was on New Years Eve. I picked up a group of three that had been drinking to start the evening with dinner. They were in their thirties or possibly late twenties. They got into my car and the guy chose to sit up front for the leg room. They were a fun group and telling me about their evening and their plans. We were traveling 20-25 minutes to the bar they were going to next. After about 10 minutes into the ride, the guy up front starts trying to pitch me his wife's friend in the backseat. He tells me I am her type and that she's a school teacher and recently single. Admittedly she's rather pretty (as is the wife) but I thought his attempts were just idle or empty. But when he pressured her she somewhat sheepishly says "Yeah, I think you're cute and I wouldn't mind getting to know you. Do you want to come in for some drinks with me?". I just smiled and said "That's very kind of you and while you're certainly attractive, I am already married. But I am sure you'll find plenty of other willing guys in there tonight that will buy you a drink"


__________

Story #1 ----- college girls are horny and stupid. Alcohol and drugs add to this condition. Their brains are not fully developed but the hormones are pumping strong. They flirt with everything and anything - don't be flattered. 
I worked with a man who was 6'7" and SKINNY with an eagle beak for a nose . He was also well educated with money. His theory was, because he would be called "ugly", he hits on every female in the bar. Statistically, the odds are in his favor that he will "get lucky".

Story #2 -- sounds like they are looking for #4 of a sexual foursome.

Women are like men -- if they meet someone and they feel chemistry, they will send out feelers to see what kind of reaction they will get, meaning questions like, are you married? Are you working late? Doesn't your wife mind you driving?, etc.
All just preparing you for the real intent.



SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


_______________

This happens when you are driving the bar closing drunk and horny time of day. Of course, we all have experienced it. 
Your answer --- everyone knows that drivers do not work shifts and it also says, " I would if I did not have to work." Gives him courage to continue. Also, the last thing you want to do is say something that will aggravate him and the mood turns ugly - Like your comment , No luck in the bar so you hit your Uber driver. No - No - There is nothing worse than a drunk that has turned mean. 
A drunks have short memories. Ignore most of their babble. Control the conversation. Kick them out when you get to the destination. 
You are in charge - not them.



corniilius said:


> That one would have been a little bit harder for me to turn down.


You guys !!!! Unbelievable !!!


----------



## corniilius

KK2929 said:


> __________
> 
> Story #1 ----- college girls are horny and stupid. Alcohol and drugs add to this condition. Their brains are not fully developed but the hormones are pumping strong. They flirt with everything and anything - don't be flattered.
> I worked with a man who was 6'7" and SKINNY with an eagle beak for a nose . He was also well educated with money. His theory was, because he would be called "ugly", he hits on every female in the bar. Statistically, the odds are in his favor that he will "get lucky".
> 
> Story #2 -- sounds like they are looking for #4 of a sexual foursome.
> 
> Women are like men -- if they meet someone and they feel chemistry, they will send out feelers to see what kind of reaction they will get, meaning questions like, are you married? Are you working late? Doesn't your wife mind you driving?, etc.
> All just preparing you for the real intent.
> 
> _______________
> 
> This happens when you are driving the bar closing drunk and horny time of day. Of course, we all have experienced it.
> Your answer --- everyone knows that drivers do not work shifts and it also says, " I would if I did not have to work." Gives him courage to continue. Also, the last thing you want to do is say something that will aggravate him and the mood turns ugly - Like your comment , No luck in the bar so you hit your Uber driver. No - No - There is nothing worse than a drunk that has turned mean.
> A drunks have short memories. Ignore most of their babble. Control the conversation. Kick them out when you get to the destination.
> You are in charge - not them.
> 
> You guys !!!! Unbelievable !!!


Didn't say I wouldn't. I don't care what anybody says, sex is a need. personally, I haven't had a dry week in years. I actually have seen even more action as a result of uberring, due to having more money and being more readily available, but not everybody is so lucky.


----------



## Clothahump

SuperUberwoman said:


> Asked to come in. "So you couldn't get anyone in the bar so you hit on your Uber driver?" Ya, I said that. Now it's "I'm very flattered but my shift isn't over." Anyone else have this happen?


My days of being a boytoy for pretty young women are long over. Llllooonnnggg over.


----------



## Julescase

> ="1.5xorbust, Hypothetically of course, if you were to show a male pax nude pics of yourself would you assume that is just being friendly in LA?


In LA, that's called a Monday.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Julescase said:


> In LA, that's called a Monday.


Jules you could show me a picture of yourself in a Burka and I think it would take me about 0.03 seconds to start flirting...

Totally innocently of course...


----------



## MaddMattG

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Apparently, if the whole hetero-sexual thing doesn't work out for me, I would make a good "bear," whatever that means.


I had a group of gay guys that were in a good partying mode, one kept asking me "are you a bear?", "Do you know what a bear is?", "Are you sure you're not a bear?", His buddies ****ing lost it when I told him "get your ass on Grindr if you want a bear so bad, just change your destination in the app when you find him." $20 cash each from three dudes for that.

I get hit on by gays when there's a group cause they seem to have fun trying to make a straight guy uncomfortable, and by straight females when they're truly desperate for affirmation and didn't get whatever attention they needed at the bar that night.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Yeah...

The only people who hit on me...

Dang...

Try to imagine a woman who actually *HITS ON A CAB DRIVER*










IF there ever was a beautiful woman hitting on a cab driver...

Well that did happen once but since i was taking them to the local nuthatch (LakeSide Behavioral health Center) on a medical account i'm confident that they were 100% too crazy for me.

I'm smart enough to know i'm just a creepy cab driver...

That's why i'd much rather introduce myself as a full time Disney employee.

Then 5 dates later... that's when i admit to driving a taxi occasionally for extra money.

That's my strategy i've been using since 2010, even when i was only working 1 shift a month at WDW and driving a cab more.


----------



## Christinebitg

I wouldn't worry about people hitting on a cab driver.  Then again, I only drive Uber, not even Lyft.

People hit on bartenders, don't they? When was the last time you heard a bartender say, "But I'm just a bartender."

No, they say, "Sure, give me your number, and I'll call you sometime."

Christine


----------



## Dropking

Christinebitg said:


> I wouldn't worry about people hitting on a cab driver. Then again, I only drive Uber, not even Lyft.
> 
> People hit on bartenders, don't they? When was the last time you heard a bartender say, "But I'm just a bartender."
> 
> No, they say, "Sure, give me your number, and I'll call you sometime."
> 
> Christine


I think you are cutting thru all the bs to the heart of the matter. But some never want to conflate work and personal life. Are they wrong?

In ridesharing, these are the pax who hunker down in back and the drivers who insist that they sit there. I'd rather see them in front with a good conversation. Driving can't be just about driving, right?


----------



## Christinebitg

Dropking said:


> I think you are cutting thru all the bs to the heart of the matter. But some never want to conflate work and personal life. Are they wrong?
> 
> In ridesharing, these are the pax who hunker down in back and the drivers who insist that they sit there. I'd rather see them in front with a good conversation. Driving can't be just about driving, right?


My first marriage was to someone I met at work. I relocated for my job and moved into an adjacent office. A few weeks after that, we were a couple.

I much prefer when passengers sit up front, because I like the personal interaction. However, most people sit in the back.

I had two rides back to back recently that were very much a contrast. The first woman told me about a fascinating movie she had seen recently, and then we talked about cats. She was going to be cat sitting, and I talked about the two at our house.

The second one talked on her phone the entire time.

Christine


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Oh boy... had a strange one last night...

2 girls were all over my rainbow main..

Just kidding, i picked them up from the gay club and they both had Adam's Apples, And yeah know...man hands..










On top of that one of them was starting to get 5 oclock shadow under "her" makeup.

I was THIS close to... well... I can't exactly say homophobic things in Orlando anymore...

Girls... i totally feel how you feel dealing with customers creeping on you. I get it...

It's really... wow...


----------



## MaddMattG

Just tell them get on Grindr.


----------

